# Got refusal...refund



## Rahul007 (Jun 6, 2016)

To my dismay, I got refusal yesterday...can anyone tell me about how long university takes to refund the fee nd will there be any deductions?.....ur help will be appreciated. ..thanx


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It will depend on the University.

Don't they normally state any fees on visa refusal cancellations, when you apply? 

The only one I have seen did state their terms.


----------



## Studen (Jun 19, 2016)

Rahul007 said:


> To my dismay, I got refusal yesterday...can anyone tell me about how long university takes to refund the fee nd will there be any deductions?.....ur help will be appreciated. ..thanx


Hi Rahul, could u tell us what was the reason for refusal, just to educate people. You can find refund policy in the university website. There are some deductions depends what was the reason for refusal


----------

